# Flavored Mashed Potato Flakes



## SimeaseDream (Oct 10, 2008)

Just wondered if anyone has tested boxed mashed potato flakes, such as you can buy at Wal-Mart--not plain, but the "garlic and herb" flavored, for instance. They have a best-buy date only about a year out, but we were thinking that taken out of the box, put in a bucket with some oxygen absorbers, it might be nice to have some put by, just to have a bit of variety. Most of our food stores are basic, plain, wheat, rice, beans, etc. Of course we have some spices too, but these instant mashed potato packets would be easy for a quick meal.
I realize they wouldn't keep well for 10-20 years, but maybe 3-4 years. Opinions? Experiences?

Thank you!


----------



## Backwoods (Oct 27, 2008)

I've tried them. Actually..... not too bad. We added some onion powder to them and a little beef bullion to punch them up a little.

I'm not sure how they would hold up long term but I don't think they would be a bad addition.


----------



## SurvivalNut (Nov 13, 2008)

SimeaseDream said:


> Just wondered if anyone has tested boxed mashed potato flakes, such as you can
> I realize they wouldn't keep well for 10-20 years, but maybe 3-4 years. Opinions? Experiences?
> 
> Thank you!


Check out the following link:
http://www.providentliving.org/pfw/multimedia/files/pfw/pdf/113827_HSOrderForm_US_JUL_08_pdf.pdf

I can all my food storage at the LDS Church cannery. If you have an LDS friend or neighbor, ask if you can tag along sometime. In about 2 hours I usually can dry pack 48 gallon cans of dehydrated foods. For planning purposes, I consider 48 cans to be a six month supply of food for one (supplemented with hunting, foraging, gardening, etc). It costs me less than $200. It is a lean amount, but definitely would work. The cans last 5-30 years depending on the product.

It tastes great and there is no markup, just the cost of materials which they provide (you can't BYO). Some areas are "wet" canneries (veggies, meats, fruits). I know the Spokane unit is dry pack. When I was in Idaho we also had a portable unit for infusing nitrogen in cans and would sign it out to use in our home or at church. Not a religious post, but we don't bite!


----------



## tortminder (Oct 15, 2008)

*LDS Pantry*

*I volunteered to help with a local LDS group at the cannery this past Saturday as a way to introduce myself to the group as I am not a church member. Nice folks, no pressure and we canned over 400 gallon cans of food in a 4.5 hour period.

I was told that since everything had to be ordered before hand I woulld not be able to pack for myself, but was free to purchase any overage.

I came away with a 25lb. bag of wheat berries; 2 cans dehydrated refried beans; 2 cans dry milk and 2 cans of mashed potato flakes for under $35. I am looking forward to the April excursion to get some of the dehydrated apple chips, dried carrot and onion flakes and cocoa mix.

These are good people and you can learn a lot from them. *


----------



## SurvivalNut (Nov 13, 2008)

tortminder said:


> *I volunteered to help with a local LDS group at the cannery this past Saturday as a way to introduce myself to the group as I am not a church member. Nice folks, no pressure and we canned over 400 gallon cans of food in a 4.5 hour period.
> 
> These are good people and you can learn a lot from them. *


Another cool resource is the Pioneer Recipe books the Sisters put together. These are often locally done. Many of the recipes use the basics only-wheat, flour, sugar, yeast, etc. These are great to refer to when you dig into your storage or want to try a fun alternative. Ask!


----------



## Magus (Dec 1, 2008)

I stored a case of Idahoan instant potatoes for Y2k,good stuff and lasts for ages.

Try mixing in some powdered onion soup into the water before you fix them or sprinkle with some powdered cheese after they're done.its yummy!

Also,you can mix the powdered onion soup in extra water and add 1/4 the normal amount of potatoes for a great tasting potato soup.


----------



## endurance (Nov 26, 2008)

Just remember that just because a processed food like potato flakes doesn't spoil for decades doesn't mean it's retaining it's nutritional value. Vitamins decay much quicker in processed foods than in whole grains like wheat and oats. Always do your best to suppliment vitamins in older foods by mixing in fresh fruits and veggies whenever possible and taking a suppliment if fresh veggies aren't available.

Remember that sprouting seeds are loaded with vitamins compared to unsprouted seeds. While they have fewer calories, they make up for it in vitamins.


----------



## Lester_7 (Oct 3, 2008)

tortminder said:


> *.
> 
> I came away with a 25lb. bag of wheat berries; 2 cans dehydrated refried beans; 2 cans dry milk and 2 cans of mashed potato flakes for under $35. I am looking forward to the April excursion to get some of the dehydrated apple chips, dried carrot and onion flakes and cocoa mix.
> *


That's great! You made out like a bandit!

Apple chips sounds delicious! I could go for some right now!

For the original flavored kind, I add butter and sprinkle cheese and bacon bits on top! My daughter has braces and after get them worked on each month, she has trouble eating solid foods as her teeth and gums are really sore so she has to keep to a mashed potatoes and yogurt diet for a couple of day each month.


----------



## weedygarden (Apr 27, 2011)

SimeaseDream said:


> Just wondered if anyone has tested boxed mashed potato flakes, such as you can buy at Wal-Mart--not plain, but the "garlic and herb" flavored, for instance. They have a best-buy date only about a year out, but we were thinking that taken out of the box, put in a bucket with some oxygen absorbers, it might be nice to have some put by, just to have a bit of variety. Most of our food stores are basic, plain, wheat, rice, beans, etc. Of course we have some spices too, but these instant mashed potato packets would be easy for a quick meal.
> I realize they wouldn't keep well for 10-20 years, but maybe 3-4 years. Opinions? Experiences?
> Thank you!


Everytime I buy the ones in the box at the grocery store, they have bugs. I don't use these very often, but am glad to have them in my preps. I get mine from the LDS cannery and bugs haven't gotten into any of my cans yet.


----------



## The_Blob (Dec 24, 2008)

I get the generic ones & sometimes get bugs, I still eat them... fresh nutrients :gaah:

then again, I'm not averse to eating insects or other arthropods

back on topic:

I've used the juicer to extract most of the fluid (useful as a thickener and as a gout remedy, I was skeptical at first also) which also nearly purees the potato which I then dehydrate into _very_ fine flakes (it takes much less time also) I have stored them (accidentally) for six years in an airtight bucket without any nitrogen or O2 absorbers... I recommend doing it proper tho :sssh:


----------



## catsraven (Jan 25, 2010)

Hey Blob I never thought about using a juicer, thanks for the idea!


----------



## PamsPride (Dec 21, 2010)

We love the Four Cheese mashed potatoes!! The bacon one is really good too!


----------



## The_Blob (Dec 24, 2008)

catsraven said:


> Hey Blob I never thought about using a juicer, thanks for the idea!


you're welcome, I went through a phase of juicing everything I could (I even did some aloe  ) & I don't like wasting anything


----------



## catsraven (Jan 25, 2010)

A phase lol. I call phases experimentation. I'm always experimenting with something.


----------



## TechAdmin (Oct 1, 2008)

weedygarden said:


> Everytime I buy the ones in the box at the grocery store, they have bugs. I don't use these very often, but am glad to have them in my preps. I get mine from the LDS cannery and bugs haven't gotten into any of my cans yet.


I've had that issue with non name brands. I stopped using them for that reason.


----------



## Davo45 (Apr 29, 2011)

I've tried and use potato flakes and the freeze dried scalloped potatoes. They come in vacuum sealed pouches with an oxygen absorber pack inside. I've yet to find a bug in these small flavored packages.


----------



## neldarez (Apr 10, 2011)

SurvivalNut said:


> Check out the following link:
> http://www.providentliving.org/pfw/multimedia/files/pfw/pdf/113827_HSOrderForm_US_JUL_08_pdf.pdf
> 
> I can all my food storage at the LDS Church cannery. If you have an LDS friend or neighbor, ask if you can tag along sometime. In about 2 hours I usually can dry pack 48 gallon cans of dehydrated foods. For planning purposes, I consider 48 cans to be a six month supply of food for one (supplemented with hunting, foraging, gardening, etc). It costs me less than $200. It is a lean amount, but definitely would work. The cans last 5-30 years depending on the product.
> ...


 I tried to follow the link but could not..........I only live 150 miles from Spokane, where is the LDS cannery?


----------



## neldarez (Apr 10, 2011)

neldarez said:


> I tried to follow the link but could not..........I only live 150 miles from Spokane, where is the LDS cannery?


I didn't look at the date of when you posted this.....lol, sorry........


----------



## neldarez (Apr 10, 2011)

garlic flavored instant mashed potatoes are great for coating fish to fry. I've used them on bass... of course the best part of bass is the catching!


----------

